# White bugs infesting weeping cherry



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

I was just looking at my Weeping Cherry tree and see that it has a ton of these white caterpillar things everywhere. I've never had any issues like this. Does anyone know what these are and how to treat them? Is the rest of my yard at risk?


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks like scale


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@ram82 thank you. After some searching I think you are right. Now to figure out how to handle these scales


----------



## BermudaBoy (Jun 27, 2019)

Trailz516 said:


> @ram82 thank you. After some searching I think you are right. Now to figure out how to handle these scales


I use this:
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Bonide-All...-Garden-Insect-Killer-Tank-Sprayer/1000406439

Mix a few ounces in a spray bottle and soak those little buggers. Your problem will be gone in days if not overnight. It's organic so it won't harm the tree in the least so feel free to go as heavy as the infestation requires.


----------



## Trailz516 (Aug 11, 2019)

@BermudaBoy Thanks, I will definitely pick some up and try that.


----------

